# questions on 2 cylinders engine



## asat (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi everyone
I have a Sears 1987 tractor, b&s 18 hp twin L flat head engine.The valve have never been checked.
1) Is is important to start with head 1 and if so how do we recognise witch cylinder is one or two.
2)Has anybody seen a video on youtube with 2 cylinder engine repair or maintenance ?
If so please post a link
Except for carburtators wich i have taken apart many times i am in a learning stage and will take any advises or infos i can get
tks
Asat


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the flat head twin service manual.Section 5 shows how to identify cylinder 1 and 2 and how to adjust the valves.Hope this helps.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/02_271172TwinCylinderLHead.pdf


----------



## asat (Jun 28, 2012)

*question on 2 cylinders engine*

Tanks for the manual 
I will be reading this week-end !
Asat


----------

